# SICARIO Hits Blu-ray, DVD & On Demand from Lionsgate January 5th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Emily Blunt, Benicio Del Toro and Josh Brolin Star in the Critically Acclaimed Action Thriller Arriving on Digital HD December 22

Blu-ray™ Combo Pack, DVD and On Demand Available January 5

SANTA MONICA, CA (November 17, 2015) – Emily Blunt (Edge of Tomorrow), Oscar® winner Benicio Del Toro (Best Supporting Actor, Traffic, 2000), Oscar® nominee Josh Brolin (Best Supporting Actor, Milk, 2008), and Victor Garber (Titanic) star in the must-see drug war thriller Sicario, arriving on Digital HD December 29 from Lionsgate Home Entertainment. Rotten Tomatoes Certified Fresh, the film will also be available on Blu-ray Combo Pack (plus DVD and Digital HD), DVD (plus Digital) and On Demand January 5. An official selection of the 2015 Cannes Film Festival, the edge-of-your-seat action-packed story follows a covert group of crime fighters on a treacherous cross-border operation to take down a Mexican drug kingpin.

>From the director of Prisoners comes this taut, critically acclaimed thriller filled with pulse-pounding suspense, shot by twelve-time Oscar®-nominated cinematographer Roger Deakins. After an idealistic FBI agent (Blunt) is recruited by a government task-force official (Brolin) to pursue a drug lord, she begins a perilous mission that forces her to question everything she believes—and pits her against a shadowy consultant (Del Toro) with a dangerous agenda.

The Sicario Blu-ray and Digital HD releases include in-depth behind-the-scenes interviews with Emily Blunt, Josh Brolin and Benicio Del Toro and a look at the visual design of the film with director Denis Villeneuve. Also included is a look behind the creation of the score with Oscar®-nominated composer Jóhann Jóhannsson (Best Original Score, The Theory of Everything, 2014); and a discussion about writer Taylor Sheridan’s research for the script. The Blu-ray is encoded in Dolby TrueHD and features a Dolby Atmos® soundtrack, which delivers captivating sound that places and moves audio anywhere in the room, including overhead, to bring entertainment alive all around the audience. The Sicario Blu-ray Combo Pack and DVD will be available for the suggested retail price of $39.99 and $29.95, respectively.

BLU-RAY/DIGITAL HD SPECIAL FEATURES*

“Stepping into Darkness: The Visual Design of Sicario” Featurette
“Blunt, Brolin & Benicio: Portraying the Characters of Sicario” Featurette
“Battle Zone: The Origins of Sicario” Featurette
“A Pulse from the Desert: The Score of Sicario” Featurette




PROGRAM INFORMATION
Year of Production: 2015
Title Copyright: Sicario © 2015 Sicario Movie, LLC and Lions Gate Films Inc. All Rights Reserved. Artwork & Supplementary Materials © 2015 Lions Gate Entertainment Inc. All Rights Reserved.
Type: Theatrical Release
Rating: R for strong violence, grisly images, and language
Genre: Thriller, Action, Drama
Closed-Captioned: NA
Blu-ray Subtitles: English, Spanish and English SDH
DVD Subtitles: English, Spanish and English SDH
Feature Run Time: 121 minutes
Blu-ray Format: 1080p High Definition 16x9 Widescreen (2.40:1)
DVD Format: 16x9 Widescreen (2.40:1)
Blu-ray Audio: English Dolby Atmos (Dolby TrueHD compatible), Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital, English 2.0 Dolby Digital Audio Optimized for Late-Night Listening, English Descriptive Audio
DVD Audio: English 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital, English Descriptive Audio​


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I'll be adding this one to the collection on day one. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I never saw it in theaters but heard it was incredible. I'm REALLY looking forward to hopefully reviewing it.


----------

